# Buying New Motorhome



## DaveNE (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi,

Firstly an apology for what must be a common first post on these forums!

I'm seriously interested in buying an Autotrail Cheyenne 630SE, and would welcome any feedback, thoughts, comments, or things to watch out for. The motorhome is a 2009 model with 2.3 diesel 130hp engine and two side facing 3 seater couches.
I'd be interested to know about expected fuel consumption, carrying passengers in rear (not expecting to, but still worth knowing), and ease of driving etc.
On a general note can I ask what people do by way of getting around once at site i.e. I'm assuming that it's just not practical to take the MH into a local village or town due to parking difficulties, so what do people do? Cycle, walk, tow a small car etc.
As we're newbies at this any comments would be welcome, so thanks for anything in advance

Dave


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Fuel economy will vary depending on how you drive it but I would guess at somewhere between 25 and 30mpg.
Carrying people is an issue. Children MUST have appropriate seat belts to travel in a vehicle!!!!! Technically adults can travel in back without seatbelts but make sure your insurance covers more than 2 people. You might find that there are lap belts on some of the side seats but then again maybe not on s 2009. 

As for getting round. Well lots of different options, some take bikes on bike rack, or electric bikes, and some do tow small car. It all depends on storage space, costs etc.
i.e. small car, you have tax, insurance, mot, service etc.
But then again a small car may be handy as a run about or a replacement for your normal car?

We have had our MH for a year and have just bought a smart to tow on a-frame (there are lots of discussions on here re legalities of a-frames, have a search). We found that it would be handy to visit shops, takeaways and local attractions when away instead of packing up each time. But it does depend on how you use the MH.

Good Luck and have fun.


----------



## DaveNE (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi ched999uk, and thanks for the reply.
Tried the thanks icon, but unfortunately only available to subscribers, but I appreciate it anyway.
I doubt very much that anyone will travel in the rear, and we have no kids so no issue there, just really wanted to know what was and wasn't legal for future info.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Many towns now have a park and ride car parks and most supermarkets large enough car parks that there is usually a space, so you may not find parking as bad an issue as you expect. Height barriers are a pain in the proverbial though!

Give it a try first and don't rush into anything, you may find you cope perfectly well as you are, we always have and Cornwall where we live is not well known for its wide roads!

Watch out for weight limits, overhanging branches and just have a great time, you will never regret buying a motorhome!

I stand to be corrected but thought you could only carry unbelted passengers in a pre 2007 van, lots on here about it anyway.......


----------



## DaveNE (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks Grounghog.
An interesting point using supermarket car parks, but don't they now have time limits and patrol guys checking how long you've been there?


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

I wasn't suggesting you use one for the day, most do have people checking I am sure but usually it gives you a couple of hours if you just pop in and buy something!


----------

